# bremsen einstellungen?



## biker ben (26. April 2003)

tach.
also meine bremsen ziehen ned wirklich. manchmal wenn ich sidehop machen will rutscht die hintere einfach durch. 
also ich fahre die xt mit parallelogramm glaub von 99 und irgendwelche mavic felgen, solche die mal schwarze bremsflanken hatten, aber die sind runtergebremst.
habt ihr ein paar tipps?


----------



## saya-jin (26. April 2003)

kauf dir die hs33  

hast du es schon ma mit anflexen probiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V Dub (26. April 2003)

guck dir mal die Bremsklötze an, vielleicht sind die abgefahren. Wenn ja tausch sie um. Und wegen den Felgen es gibt von Mavic solche Flanken Schwämme, damit kannst du die Flanken sauber machen. Oder du kaufst dir Hs33.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (26. April 2003)

Versuch mal mit Azedon oder Terpentin Ersatz, Verdünnung die Bremsflanken und Klötzer sauber zu machen, oder Kauf dir ne Hs33


----------



## biker ben (26. April 2003)

anflexen? wie mach ich das denn?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (26. April 2003)

machst reifen runter und spannst rad mit achse innen schraubstock irgendwie und setzt die flex ungefähr in 45° winkel an auf die felgenflanke und drehst das Rad, weiss jetzt ned wie ich es besser erklären kann, bekommst bestimmt noch ne edlere antwort aber vielleicht reicht das ja dir!


----------



## saya-jin (27. April 2003)

aber gib 8 das du die richtige scheibe in dei flex("winkelschleifer ) einbaust!!!
nimm am besten den schleifaufsatzt mit ner groben körnung.


----------



## rixon (27. April 2003)

seh ich das richtig, ihr setzt also nen schleifaufsatz auf die felgenflanke?
ich weiß nicht, ich bin schon jetzt immer am guggen, ob die sich durchbiegen, mit der flex würde ich mich da nicht ran trauen. 
ach übrigens, biegen sich die felgen bei flankenbruch langsam raus (seh ich das), oder passiert das plötzlich? wär ja nicht so doll. ich fahr die serienmäßigen rigida zac 19...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. April 2003)

Na da würd ich mir mal gescheite felgen holen  wenn du ernsthaft trialen willst dann hast da nich viel spaß


----------



## saya-jin (27. April 2003)

@ rixon 
den schleifaufsatzt nich auf die felgenflanken sonder auf die flex.
und dann damit über die flanken rüberschruppen


----------



## biker ben (27. April 2003)

ist das nicht zuviel verschleiss?
ach und wie is es wenn die felgenflanke zu dünn ist? knickt dann die felge einfach ein beim hohen drop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (27. April 2003)

Du brauchst die nicht unbedingt ne HS33 zu holen (iss eh schei$e undicht...) sondern besorg dir erst mal ne neue Felge z.B. Mavic 521D und neue Bremsklötze, z.B. die roten Kool Stop. Wenn beides nicht viel bringt kannst du die Felge auch noch anflexen!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. April 2003)

Jetzt machn Kopp zu mit deiner undichten HS33 geschichte hattest du halt Pech, sag ich immer damit ne V Brake ******** ist, scheiss druckpunkt, scheiss bowdenzüge immer ölen und so...!  Wie gesagt, fahr meine ohne Wartung oder sonstewas seit 1 jahr und da hab ich sie gebraucht ersteigert!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (27. April 2003)

Es ist heute gerade wieder eine HS33 am Hebel ausgelaufen.

Und 1 Jahr ist nun wirklich keine lange Zeit, wenn man bedenkt das Magura früher zumindest 5 Jahre Garantie gegeben hat!


----------



## BigJimmele (28. April 2003)

Schmier Dir doch mal bischen Teer auf die Flanken. Aber net zuviel. Das bringt einiges. Machen eigentlich alle, weiss ehrlich net wieso das noch keiner geschrieben hat. Sind wohl alle Felgen- u. Maguravertriebmenschen die ihr Zeugs loswerden müssen. He He ! Stimmt aber, mach ne hs33 ran, mit roten Belägen. Oder die von Megamo. Da kostet das Paar nur 10Euro (http://www.biketrial-germany.de).


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. April 2003)

Also erst mal heißt das Bitumen und nicht Teer *klugscheiß*
und zweitens ist dann natürlich die Dosierbarkeit der Bremse voll fürn Popo und du kannst alle möglichen Manual,Wheelie,Nosewheelie, whateverkombinationen vergessen.

Und dir fallen nach ner Weile die Ohren ab!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (28. April 2003)

Wer macht den Wheelies und Manuals mit ner Bremse und aufs Vorderrad Bitum is ja wohl mehr als sinnlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (28. April 2003)

Wenn man die FInger unter kontrolle hat funktioniert das auch alles mit Teer oder angeflext. Hat man natürlich v-brakes funzt dat net!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. April 2003)

Ich fahre Wheelies mit der Bremse! Bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch oder was?? Außerdem darf man doch ruhig mal Bremsen beim Manualn oper? Vielleicht muss man ja ner Oma ausweichen oder so!!! LOL


----------



## saya-jin (29. April 2003)

manuals und so kann ich überhaubt gar nich is gaube ich auch mit nem 20ger schwieriger *schuldaufwasanderesschieb*
von daher immer drauf da mit dem *teer*


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. April 2003)

Eigentlich sind Manuals mit nem 20" sogar noch leichter....
*vorsichtigdaraufhinweisdassdudasnochmalübensolltest*


----------



## saya-jin (29. April 2003)

ach so
*sonmistdasdasbemerktwurde*


----------



## biker ben (29. April 2003)

woher bekommt man dieses bitumen?


----------



## rixon (29. April 2003)

ausm baumarkt oder von der strasse aufheben


----------



## biker ben (29. April 2003)

und wie wendet man das an? man muss das doch warm machen damit mans ordentlich verteilen kann oder? und wird das dann im sommer net mal zäh wenns heiss is und verklebt mit dem bremsklotz oder staut sich davor?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. April 2003)

Nee also pass auf.
Ambesten du gehst zu nächsten baustelle und schaust ob die dort Bitumen anrühren und fragst ob du dir nicht n bischen was in ne kleine schachtel gießen kannst. 
So dies nimmst du dann mit nachhause und lässt es richtig schön durchtrocknen bis es zu ner art Radiergummi geworden iss, also fest!
je fester desdo besser eigentlich!
so nun nimmst du diesen klumpen und machst in gleichmäßigen abständen Striche längs zur Felgenflanke. Das muss gar nicht viel sein nur so dass man den schwarzen Strich gerade so erkennt.
So nun noch kurz mit gezogener Bremse in Stück fahren und das Zeug verteilen und fertig iss die Laube!

So eigentlich kannst du das vor jeder Fahrt machen, weil sich das Zeug auch wieder runterbremst und deswegen nimmst du diesen Klumpen am besten zu jedem Training mit.

Dann kannst du allen blöden OPAS erzählen du schmierst dir "Schwarze Magie" auf die Felgen damits besser zieht!


----------



## aramis (29. April 2003)

Also das mit den Strichen ist ja wohl die Anfängervariante. 
Besser geht es so: Du bringst das Rad, auf das du den Teer auftragen möchtest, mit ordentlich Wumms zum Drehen und hälst dann einfach den Teer an die rotierende Felgenflanke. Aber mach das nicht zu fest und zu lange. Da reichen ein paar wenige Umdrehungen, wie angelo schon sagte: So viel, das man den Teer gerade so sehen kann.
Oberste Regel: Lieber zu wenig als zu viel (!!!) sonst wirst du erstmal keine Freude am Fahren mehr haben, bis das Zeug wieder runter ist.

Übrigens musste nicht unbedingt auf die Baustelle gehen. Mancherorts findet man das Zeug auf der Straße als Fuge oder zwischen Bordsteinkanten etc., musst nur die Augen offen halten. Vor allem ist das Zeug dann auch schon ausgehärtet.

Aber lass dich beim Rausfummeln nicht von einem Auto überfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. April 2003)

Anfängervariante? Es Klatscht Gleich!  

Was machen Profis? Das Zeug mit ner Airbrushpistole draufsprühen?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. April 2003)

Derbst, ihr Kräbl


----------



## saya-jin (29. April 2003)

du nimmst dir nen klumpen bitume und schrubbelst den auf der felge lang, wenn du die angeflext hast geht das ganz einfach.
wenn nich nimmst du dir nen pott pinselreiniger tauchst den klumpen bitume rein und bringst ein gleichmäßigen film auf die felge auf. aber nich zu viel sonst bleiben die bremsbacken kleben.
und zum schluss beseitigst du die sauerei die du angerichtest hast und wäschst dir die hände 

müsste alles beantworten


----------



## saya-jin (29. April 2003)

mich hat mal son oper beim *bitumvonderstraßefummeln*
angeschi55en, da hab ich zurückgeschi55en und dann hat der mir seine polizeimarke vor die nase gehalten und sich wegen den paar gramm teer aufgeregt
so´n spinner


----------



## biker ben (29. April 2003)

was vor jeder fahrt?  hält aber garned lang das zeugs. naja werds mal probieren. weiss eh schon wos son zeug gibt


----------



## tommytrialer (29. April 2003)

also ich mach auch angelos anfängerbitumenvariante.
ist einfach besser zu dosieren als die drehvariante.

also angelo


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. April 2003)

also, das Bitumen von der Strasse ist ja wohl nur Schei.ße.......
Bekommst gerade so von der Straße und dann kann man es nicht gut auf der Felge verteilen.......ist ja auch verdünnt (das was auf der Straße ist)



dann doch lieber von der Baustelle 
Auch wenn man es jedes mal neu draufmachen muss wäre das egal, da das nur 10 Sek braucht.
Auch wenn die Wirkung von mal zu mal abnimmt hab ich es höchstens nach dem 3-4 mal fahren drauf gemacht.

Aber wehe da kommt Wasser drauf....dann ist nichts mehr mit Bremsen  

Wenn du dann mal kein Bitumen mehr fahren willst, solltest du die Bremsbeläge reinigen und die Bremsflanke mit Terpetin oder Isopropyl Alk aus der Apotheke

/till


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. April 2003)

Man merkt doch was da im Bitumen für Zusätze drinne sind... Einfachmal abbeißen und kosten...

Ronny


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. April 2003)

Hey Ronny ich wußte gar nicht das du son Gourmet bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (29. April 2003)




----------



## wøønde (30. April 2003)

Ich hab das Zeug mal auf ner Baustelle gefunden, und da wurde das nicht angerührt, sondern war aufgewickelt.. quasi ne rolle.. oder auch ein 10m langer streifen von dem weichen zeug. 

liegt auch noch im schuppen, seit ca 2 jahren .. son mist.. kauf ordentliche bremsen.. is auch unstylisch, wenn du n bordstein hochspringst.. vorderbremse quitscht mit 100db. bzw ..blockiert das rad .. ja nicht zu viel drauf machen.. ich hab immer so das rad gedreht, und dann im abstand von ca 15,45cm n strich gemacht, der leicht schräg war.. und das ging .. wenn mans brauch super!


----------



## biker ben (1. Mai 2003)

ca 15,45 cm das is garnet viel. und wie machste den strich einmal drüber fahren und nen schwarzen strich.
also ich habe bei mir eindeutig zuviel drauf, da das zeug das ich erwischt habe total weich war. naja aber geht trotzdem besser als vorher, da is mir öfter die bremse durchgerutscht.


----------



## Hupe (1. Mai 2003)

hm also ich muss jetzt auch einfach ma mein senf hier dazu geben...
ich fahr ziemlich viel bitum, damit ich nich aufn arsch knalle...
aba wenn du tipps haben willst, wie du dir bitum drauf tun sollst, wird das glaub ich ziemlich schwierig, weil da wohl jeder andere vorlieben hat. Kannst dich ja langsam steigern bis du weißt wieviel gut is.
A propos vor jedem fahren...bei mir hält eine ladung bitum bestimmt 1 woche!
unser wolfenbüttler straßenbitum is gut! 

also immer schön in mai saufen und jetzt geh ich radln!

  *moep* LArs


----------



## Urlauber (1. Mai 2003)

sacht mal, was ist denn Bitumen eigentlich? NEIN ich will jezt keine chemische Erklärung, aber wie erkenn ich des? will mir ja kein Beton auf die Felgen schmieren.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. Mai 2003)

Bitumen iss pech schwarz bis anthrazit und Beton iss Mausgrau.

Und Beton wirst du nicht so einfach irgendwo abkratzen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (1. Mai 2003)

Das ist das Zeug, das die Pechmarie über den Latz bekommt weil sie nicht buckeln will.


----------



## mtb-trialer (1. Mai 2003)

www.vtcz.ch (bike technik)


----------



## elhefe (2. Mai 2003)

Mal an die Vornefelgenbremsfahrer.

Ist da wer dabei, der schon mal vorn geteert hat? Und wie ist das so.

Ich war schon ein-zweimal drauf und dran, vorne zu teeren (wg Frontwheelhops usw.), aber andererseits- Nosemanual kann man dann wohl vergessen.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. Mai 2003)

ganzganzdünn aber nur...


----------



## Adonai (2. Mai 2003)

achso also hintzen mehr bzw. vorne weniger druf?


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. Mai 2003)

wenn man unbedingt teer fahren will/muss dann nur hauchdünn


----------



## biker ben (8. Mai 2003)

was ist denn der unterschied zwischen magura firm tech und magura sockel ohne schnellspanner, mit aluklemmteilen? und was ist besser wenn man hs33 fahren will?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. Mai 2003)

Firm Tech ist bloß diese Magura Halterung Hinten dran, gibt es aber nur an Magura Gabeln! Am besten ist natürlich die Magura Direktmontage wie es die Koxx Rahmen oder andere Trial Rahmen haben!


----------



## biker ben (8. Mai 2003)

ja is ne gabel also sind die magura sockel ohne schnellspanner mit aluklemmenteilen besser`?=


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. Mai 2003)

Ja türlisch, sonst währen die ja nicht nur an Trialrahmen! Druckpunkt... is schon Geiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (8. Mai 2003)

die einstellung geht auch einfacher und besser!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *Firm Tech ist bloß diese Magura Halterung Hinten dran, gibt es aber nur an Magura Gabeln! Am besten ist natürlich die Magura Direktmontage wie es die Koxx Rahmen oder andere Trial Rahmen haben! *



ich hab mal kurz an ner Firmtech an ner Votec Gabel gezogen und muss sagen, dass ich noch nie nen besseren Druckpunkt hatte! 

Wenn ich mir mal nen Rahmen bruzzeln lasse, dann überleg ich mir, ob ich mir so ne firmtech Aufnahme dran mache!
Das gute dran ist, dass man nicht die Luft aus'nReifen lassen muss, wenn man das LR rausmachen will


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. Mai 2003)

Ach Schmarm, warum soll da der Druckpunkt besser sein, Steifer als die Magura aufnahme kann nix sein, vorallen nich die Schwule FIrmtech Kagge! Das lag bloß bei dir daran damit das ne Gabel war wo sicherlich nen riesen Brakebooster dran war!


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Mai 2003)

Außerdem bekommst im fall der fälle keinen Brakebooster drann!


----------



## konrad (9. Mai 2003)

dat firm-tech zeug geht nur so gut,weil die bremse "mitgeschliffen" wird-weil se hinter der gabelbrücke montiert is und dadurch ne bessere bremswirkung hat.aber beim trialn würde die bremse dann auch wieder rückwärts belastet-wenn man auf'm hinterrad hüpft oder so.und das sind ja nur solche kleinen bleche wo der bremssattel der hs33 angeschraubt is-ich weiß ja nich ob sowas hält.is halt leichtbau.


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Mai 2003)

Moin


Also ich habe heute meine neue Gabel bekommen. Die ZOO!
Die ist 640 gr. leicht, macht aber einen mega stabilen Eindruck!
Die schweißnähte sehen auch sehr sehr geil aus. Macht einen TOP Eindruck!
Die Maguraaufnahme find ich auch voll geil...ich kann halt nur nicht mehr den alten Brakebooster fahrn.

Was gibt es denn für Brakebooster für die Maguraaufnahme? Der von Adamant sieht voll fett und schwer aus!


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Mai 2003)

Ich hab auch ne Zoo, fahre aber mit Disk...
Ist ehrlichgesagt schon hart an der grenze was flexen und ungutes Gefühl angeht, hällt aber schon ne weile...

Ronny


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Mai 2003)

Ja flexen tut sie wphl ein bissel. Mit Scheibe wahrscheinlich mehr als mit Magura.

Besser ein bissel flexen als brechen!!!


----------



## Trialmatze (9. Mai 2003)

Dazu sage ich nur FORXX und Schicht im Schacht  

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (9. Mai 2003)

ich weiß echt nicht was ihr immer mit euren tollen koxxsachen habt? früher oder später wird auch mal was von koxx brechen und dann ist aus von eurem superstabilen und tollem gekoxxe!


----------



## Trialmatze (9. Mai 2003)

Nee...so meinte ich das net!  
Ich wollte als Kontrast nur ne Gabel nennen, die wesentlich steifer ist. Ich hätte auch Fatty R oder gar P-Bone sagen können...naja, auch wenn Echo net mein Fall ist, muss ich zugeben, dass diese Gabel von nem Freund auch verhältnismäßig steif ist, aber leider grottenschlecht verarbeitet!


----------



## aramis (9. Mai 2003)

@mtb-trialer:
Joa, Label-War, das ist genau mein Thema!!! Laber mal kein Blech, irgendwann bricht alles. Ein LB das 3 Jahre hält (oder noch länger) ist trotzdem besser als ein ES4-Irgendwas, das nicht mal über die Saison reicht.

Mal zur Forxx: Die ist echt verdammt steif und stabil, wiegt aber auch satte 900g. Außerdem sitzt das Laufrad nicht total schief, sondern einsA (im Gegensatz zur Echo-Gabel) und die Disc-Aufnahme ist nicht krumm und schief sondern tatsächlich ohne Nachfräßen fahrbar (im Gegensatz zur Echo-Gabel!!!).

Es lebe das Gekoxxe!!! 

@Toto: Hab jetzt ne fast gerade Gabel. Der Radstand ist wie beim Crescent. Die Hütte fährt sich jetzt echt gut.


----------



## Jerry (9. Mai 2003)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, der Ara ist gleich wieder besser geworden, seit dem er die neue Gabel drin hat.  Außerdem sieht er nicht mehr so hilflos auf dem Rad aus 


Jerry


----------



## biker ben (20. Mai 2003)

hab gehört das cola und haarspray auch gehen sollen damit die bremse ned durchrutscht? stimmt das denn?


----------



## konrad (20. Mai 2003)

du kannst dir auch uhu-kleber auf die felge machen-da rutscht die bremse auch nich durch.
es kommt nur auf die menge an-wenn du zuviel cola rauf machst,dann kann es sein,das die beläge an der felge kleben bleiben und wenn du reintreten willst geht garnichts->du packst dich uf die fress.
am besten erstmal wenig nehmen-und wenns nich reicht,dann halt noch ein bissl mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialseth (21. Mai 2003)

einfach rad drehen und bitum stück dadran halten... und ausprobieren *g*
das kriegste auch von nem dachdecker her..die haben das massenweise..fragste einfach mal ganz lieb..
und ob man mit bitum wheelies und manuals machen kann.. oder seit ihr alle grobmotoriker die net gescheit bremsen können?
dosieren *g*
nicht denken, schenken
www.bikebitches.de.vu
greeting seth
seee ya on Bike Festival


----------



## PGS-Trial (21. Mai 2003)

Geh einfach auf ne baustelle und hol dir nen teer und dan funktioniert das bremsen auch mit v-brakes


----------



## biker ben (9. Juni 2003)

hab mir nen adamant brakebooster für magura 4 aufnahme gekauft. 
kommt der jetzt ziwschen bremse und der schelle oder ganz oben drauf? weil ganz oben passt das irgendwie ned.


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Juni 2003)

der soll eigentlich ganz oben drauf... dazu brauchst du halt längere schrauben und distanzhülsen. Und genau das ist das Problem dabei, durch die langen Distanzhülsen/Schruaben flext das ganze auch wieder und ist deutlich schwerer... Also das lohnt glaube ich nicht wirklich wobei man da auch wieder sagen muß das dies von Rahmen zu Rahmen anderst sein kann je nach Sitzstrebenrohrsatz...

Ronny


----------



## biker ben (9. Juni 2003)

naja die 100 g machens bei mir auch nimmer aus. bin ned son gewichtsfetischist.
aso stimmt mit distanzhühlen gehts dann. danke


----------



## tingeltangeltill (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlingsi _
> *Moin
> 
> 
> ...


*

schaust du auf Jans Seite und siehe da, der ist Leicht!
(glaub 60gr, Maguraaufnahme)

Allerdings sehr sehr schmal, bei Koxx gehts net!*


----------



## biker ben (17. Juni 2003)

mich würde mal interessieren wieweit eure maguras hinten auseinanderstehen bei 4er aufnahme. bei mir sind das nur 40mm.


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Juni 2003)

Ich glauhb zum vergleichen ist der Sockelabstand besser...
meiner ist glaube 90mm wenn ich mich jetze nicht vertuhe, so wars beim Devil und so wirds beim Richi jetze auch,,,
Ist halt bei schmaler als 35mm Felgen nicht so opti...

Ronny


----------



## aramis (17. Juni 2003)

Beim Koxx sind 10cm


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Juni 2003)

Hm dann ist es wohl bei mir doch noch breiter... ich guckmal unterlagen...

hm mist hab jetze kein bock zu suchen... 

in jedemfall passt kein normaler Brakebooster von Magura oderso... drann weils immer zu breit war, deshalb meine Eigenbautenbooster...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (17. Juni 2003)

Also ich hab Breite von 8,5! Hab ich aber ausgewählt, macht der Heiko ja nach Wunsch!


----------

